# alter großer Teich soll Schwimmteich werden



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Hallo teichfreunde,

Ich bin Janine aus Moorrege in Schleswig Holstein. (Ich hoffe hier bin ich richtig mit vorstellen..)

Mein Mann und ich haben uns grad ein neues Gaus gekauft mit Riesem traumhaften 2300qm Grundstück am Waldrand . Und einem ebenfalls ziemlich großem alten Teich.(ich weiß eine genaue Größe wäre schon hilfreich aber ich bin echt schlecht in solchen Größen Schätzungen .. Werde morgen meinen Mann nochmal fragen ) ich denke aber so 100qm wird er wohl haben.. Also wir sind am Wochenende mit dem Paddelboot drauf herum gefahren also schon ein Bissl Größer . Tiefe soll wohl an den Tiefsten stellen so 3 m sein .. Wir haben bisher nur Ca 1 m gemessen .. Der Teich ist fast wie eine 8 geformt und in der Mitte gibt es eine Insel ..
So das erstmal als ganz grobes vorab.. 

Jetzt haben wir ja nun erstmal genug zu tun mit dem Haus sanieren hnd ich würde mich gern in den nächsten Monaten schlau machen um dann im Frühjahr vielleicht etwas schlauer im Bereich Teich zu sein und hoffe ich darf ab und zu mal ein paar fragen hier stellen..?
Mein Traum ist nämlich daraus auf lange Sicht mal einen schönen Schwimmteich für unsere 3 Kinder zu machen .
Ein paar erste fragen Hätte ich sogar schon: 
Kann man Wasserproben nehmen uns einschicken lassen ?wenn ja wohin? ( Schwiegervater hat es dummerweise geschafft mich zu verunsichern ob das Wasser nicht giftig sein könnte weil nebenan ein Autohaus ist und das Wasser ja so Braun wäre etc.. "...Und da 
Willst du deine Kinder drin schwimmen lassen...?" (Im hinteren Bereich schwamm sogar eine tote Ratte )

Der Herr von dem wir das Grundstück gekauft haben war schon gute 99 Jahre alt, hat aber wohl die letzten 4 Jahre so gut wie nichts mehr am garten gemacht, hinzu kommt noch dass es leider sehr viele große Laubbäume um den Teich herum gibt , es riecht schon richtig nach Modder und Kloake aus dem Teich
Ich fürchte mit Pumpen und Haken komme ich da wohl bei der grösse nicht weiter sondern er muss einmal 
Leer gepumpt und aus gebaggert werden oder was meint ihr ?
Ich sende euch anbei mal ein paar Fotos .

Sorry das ist jetzt doch länger geworden
Lieben Gruß , Janine


----------



## Dudelsax (31. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Janinchen und herzlich willkommen

dann erst einmal mein Glückwunsch zum neuem "Haus am See"
Da habt ihr ja wirklich eine ziemlich große Außenbadewanne.Nach den Bildern zu urteilen, ist hier mit Filtern wohl nicht mehr viel zu machen.Was wohl eher mal ein Fischteich in seinen früheren Leben.Um hier wieder eine Badewasserqualität zu bekommen,wird wohl das komplette Wasser heraus und die dicke Schlammschicht entfernt werden müssen.
Bei der größe wird man da schon auf maschineller Hilfe angewiesen sein.Habt ihr denn vor,den Teich später wieder mit Fischen zu besetzen oder rein zum schwimmen nutzen ?


Janinchen schrieb:


> Der Herr von dem wir das Grundstück gekauft haben war schon gute 99 Jahre alt, hat aber wohl die letzten 4 Jahre so gut wie nichts mehr am garten gemacht


Na ja, in dem hohen alter kann man es ihm wohl nicht übel nehmen.
Dann konzentriert euch man erst auf die Sanierung des Häusle und fangt evtl.erst im nächstem Jahr mit der Sanierung des Teiches an.
Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Moin Janinchen,

da habt ihr ja mal ne große Pfütze erstanden, schön  
Wasser einschicken kannst du z.B. hier, aber da gibt es ohne Ende Möglichkeiten, einfach mal googeln.
Das sind bestimmt mehr als 100qm...unser hat 50qm, den haben wir diesen Sommer in 2 Etappen entschlammt, insgesamt hat das 5 Tage gedauert, da würde ich mir bei eurer Größe definitiv Hilfe holen. Bevor ich einen Bagger bestellen würde, würde ich ihn aber erstmal leerpumpen (lassen) und dann mal schauen wie es aussieht.


----------



## Rhabanus (31. Aug. 2016)

Hi Janine,
schön dass du den Weg hierher gefunden hast.  Willkommen!
Ich denke, die Braunfärbung kommt vom Teich selber, ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass das vom Autohaus sein könnte. Wir haben in der Familie eine ähnliche Konstellation, von daher weiss ich, wie streng die Umweltvorschriften hier in Deutschland sind.
Mach ganz in Ruhe....... Der Teich scheint ja positive Energie abzugeben, so dass du auch mindestens 99 Jahre alt wirst ...
Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Danke ihr lieben schonmal 

Ralf,
Ja so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, erstmal im Haus "Einzugsfertig"  werden und in der Zeit Gedanken zum Thema Teich sammeln..
(Haus am See nennen wir es auch immer )

Wenn ich jetzt noch weitere Fragen , Ideen , Bilder,etc hab, bin denn dann hier weiterhin richtig oder lieber direkt in den Schwimmteich Bereich ejn Thema eröffnen?

Lg, die Janine (die vor Lauter Eifer am liebsten jetzt gleich loslegen würde


----------



## Zacky (31. Aug. 2016)

Hi. Bleibe in diesem Thread und ich verschiebe ihn.


----------



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Ja super danke

Also geht auch schon los mit den Fragen:
Ich stelle mir das ja wenn es fertig ist ,so ein Bissl wie ein Badesee vor , also so mit ganz Flachem langem "Sandstrand" am Eingangsbereich.. Sodass auch die kleinste (1 Jahr) unter Aufsicht natürlich entspannt buddeln und planschen kann und man. Nicht gleich diesen tiefen Einstieg hat..
Wisst ihr was ich Anfänger so meine? Ist das realistisch?(sagt ja )
Bei einem so großen Teich/See  Arbeitet man dann doch aber nicht mehr mit Folie oder? Ich glaub da würden wir bei arm werden

Sorry es schwirren so viel schöne Ideen in meinem Kopf rum, und dann schaut man sich hier abends die tollen Teich Bilder an und schon weiß ich warum es "Suchtis" Heist

Lieben sonnigen Gruß aus Moorrege(mit dem bald schönsten Schwimmteich/Badesee im Umkreis )


----------



## Ida17 (31. Aug. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum der Verrückten und Wasserratten! 

Den Teich wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht ohne (professionelle) Hilfe wieder herrichten können, aber den Anfang kannst Du ja schon mal starten  
Zum Beispiel herausfinden welche Lebewesen drin schwimmen. Wenn Fische vorhanden sind, besser fangen und gut unterbringen, denn Du schreibst, dass der See müffelt und das wäre wirklich nicht gut für die Tiere. Die tote Ratte muss nichts bedeuten, es kann sein, dass sie keinen Ausstieg mehr gefunden hat und ertrunken ist  
Nur nicht verzagen, hier ist jeder hilfsbereit und wir erfreuen uns alle an den tollen Bauprojekten (bastle selber an einem Schwimmteich rum ) 

Einen Sandstrand lässt sich sicherlich herrichten, da sind der Kreativität keine Grenzen gesetzt. Mit Folie würde ich an der Baustelle auch nicht mehr weitermachen, andererseits könnte es einiges kosten es betonieren zu lassen. Im Eigenbau bekommt man vieles zwar langsamer hin, aber deutlich preiswerter 

Viel Spaß und wenn Fragen dann fragen


----------



## Rhabanus (31. Aug. 2016)

Ich weiss genau, was du meinst, Janine. Der Sandstrand wurde bei uns abgewählt, weil wir 3 Katzen haben. Die missbrauchen schon den Buddelkasten .... 
Was willst du alternativ zur Folie nehmen? Ich denke mal, du hast jetzt schon eine Membran drin, die das Versickern des Wassers verhindert. Oder habt ihr so hoch Grundwasser?
Meines Wissens geht "Billigfolie" bei ~ 4€/m² (zzgl. Wurzelschutzvlies, etc...) los. Andere Alternativen - Lehm, Beton, ... - werden teurer sein.
Gib mal die Maße deines Sees und schau mal, wie er gegenwärtig abgedichtet ist. Ich denke, das ist ein guter Ansatzpunkt ....
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Wir sind hier moorgebiet, da haste nach 1-2 Metern schon Grundwasser also fürchte ich der Teich ist einfach direkt aus dem moorgebiet ausgebuddelt ..
Außer den Fröschen habe ich bisher noch nichts tierisches weiter gefunden.. Ist aber auch garnicht so leicht bei der Sicht 
Da mein Mann und ich handwerklich nicht ganz unbegabt sind werden wir de nke ich schon einiges zusammen hinbekommen. Die letzten Wochen haben wir zum Beispiel mit verfugen, Mauern und streichen des alten Hauses verbracht damit wir es vermieten und dann bald ins renovierte neue ziehen können.. Also die mauerer und Beton Kübel  stehen noch alle bereit und ich hab schon fast Sehnsucht nach der Maurerkelle 
Aber meint ihr echt Folie kommt günstiger als Beton?

Sagt mal wir bestellen demnächst ja sowieso nen Bagger (mein Mann baut sich ne Garage ..) macht es dann nicht schon Sinn dieses Jahr den Teich leerzupumpen und gleich mit auszubaggern wenn er eh einen da haben  ? Bevor im Herbst wieder ne Riesen Ladung Laub drin landet... 
Wir haben ich nebenan nen kleinen Bach , könnte ich denn nicht einfach schonmal die Pumpe anwerfen , Schlauch rüber legen und ein Bissl Wasser ablassen, dann sieht man ja auch mehr oder stell ich mir das jetzt zu einfach vor?

Sorry für die doofen fragen 

Sollte ich mir eigentlich mal ein Fachbuch zum Thema Schwimmteich zulegen oder meint ihr ich kann mich hier die nächsten Monate schlau lesen und fragen


----------



## mitch (31. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Janine,

mach bitte erst den Wassertest bevor du das Wasser in den Bach ablässt - ned das du Ärger bekommst mit dem "DeutschenAmtsSchimmel" 



Janinchen schrieb:


> ich denke aber so 100qm wird er wohl haben..


das wären ja nur 10m x 10m - auf dem bild schaut er größer aus.

wenn dein Mann den Teich ausbaggern will, dann sollte der Bagger einen möglichst langen Arm haben, um vom Ufer aus die Arbeit zu verrichten.



Janinchen schrieb:


> Bei einem so großen Teich/See  Arbeitet man dann doch aber nicht mehr mit Folie oder?


 ==> http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart-besuch/tauchbasis  es geht alles


----------



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Ich glaube auch da hat mich mein weiblicher Maßstab wohl getäuscht (noch schlechter ist nur mein Orientierungssinn )
Werden wohl deutlich mehr sein als 100 qm


----------



## Rhabanus (31. Aug. 2016)

Die Frage ist, ob es Grund/schichtenwasser ist, was ihr im Teich habt oder ob da doch eine Abdichtung drin ist. Wenn es Grundwasser ist, kannst du abpumpen wie du willst, es wird sich immer wieder gleich füllen. Und wenn du dann Folie/Beton reinbringen willst, wird das im Bereich des Grundwasserpegels schlecht stabil werden/aushärten/etc.
Ich würd sagen:
a) Grundwasser > nur Loch in Erdreich > vermutlich braunes Wasser (durch Erden, Substrat, Humus) > Füllhöhenschwankung durch ändernde Wasserhöhe in Umgebung
b) abgedichteter Teich (Beton, Folie) > Option auf sauberes Wasser durch Filtertechnik (Mulm absaugen, manuell wie auch automatisiert) > Schwiegervater gibt sein OK, dass die Kinder da baden können

Und .... doofe Fragen gibts nicht. Ich hab vor 1,5 Jahren bei null angefangen. Teichbaubücher gibts ne Menge. Das letzte habe ich mir vor einem Monat per Fernleihe aus der Bibliothek besorgt.....


----------



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Ach ich doofi, was mir grad noch einfällt , nicht ganz unwichtig:
Es gibt bereits Verbindungen von Autohaus zu Teich zu Bach! (Der alte Vorbesitzer war Inhaber des Autohauses, also war alles eins..)Und zwar: läuft das regennasser vom Dach des Autohauses in den Teich und vom Teich gibt es ein Rohr was an andern Ende des Grundstücks in den kleinen Bach läuft.. (Ich mache beim nächsten Besuch die nächsten Tage mal Fotos davon)


----------



## mitch (31. Aug. 2016)

Janinchen schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir eigentlich mal ein Fachbuch zum Thema Schwimmteich zulegen



==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/schwimmteiche-und-naturpools.129/
==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/naturnahe-teiche.169/

sei froh das es das Forum ned auf Papier gibt - der Wälzer wäre vieeeeeel zu schwer


----------



## mitch (31. Aug. 2016)

Janinchen schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits Verbindungen von Autohaus zu Teich zu Bach!


rostiges Dach ==> braunes Wasser


----------



## Zacky (31. Aug. 2016)

Janinchen schrieb:


> Und zwar: läuft das regennasser vom Dach des Autohauses in den Teich


Das würde ich als Erstes angehen und die Zuständigen/Verantwortlichen darum bitten, dass dieser Umstand geändert wird. Wenn dann z.Bsp. kein Wasser mehr vom Dach nachläuft, wird evtl. auch auf Dauer der Wasserstand sinken, es sei denn, es ist immer noch ein hoher Grundwasserspiegel vorhanden.

Um nach einer möglichen Folienabdichtung zu schauen, würde ich an einer Stelle vielleicht den Uferbereich mit einem Spaten mal frei legen. Wenn das Folie ist, kann man sie dort bestimmt am Schnellsten finden.


----------



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Also nebenbei schonmal vielen Dank für die freundliche und hilfsbereite Aufnahme hier 
Fühle mich jetzt schon richtig wohl hier und die Sucht beginnt (man hängt ja nur noch im Forum hier und liest Beiträge und guckt Bilder und schaut ob man neue Antworten hat  man man )
Nun muss ich aber erstmal weiter Malern. Baby macht mittagsschlAf da schaffe ich am meisten und der Kellereingang soll heut noch fertig werden.

Achso Thema Autohaus.. Bin mir nicht sicher ob sich der Zustand so leicht ändern lässt... In Prinzip haben wir die Umstände ja so mitgekauft... ABER da ich ja von der Fraktion "geht nicht -gibt's nicht" bin , also ein nicht zu bremsender Optimist, mache ich mir da schonmal Gedanken... Vielleicht kann man ja wenn der Teich leer gepumpt ist , das Rohr vom Dach mit dem Ablauf zum nach verbinden... Sodass es unterm Teich direkt durchläuft.... Nur so ein Gedanke... 

(Nachtrag: sorry für meine Rechtschreibfehler aber ich bin immer nur fix mit dem Handy online .. Naja kleine Tastatur, schnelle Finger , Babyhände dazwischen....)


----------



## Dudelsax (31. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Janine,

ich vermute mal,da du erwähnst es sei ein Bach in der Nähe, dass im Teich keine Folie eingebaut ist, sondern allein durch Grundwasser und Regenwasser vom Dach des Autohauses gespeisst wird.Als allererstes solltet ihr dafür sorgen,dass kein zusätzliches Regenwasser mehr in den Teich geleitet wird.Der Besitzer des Autohauses muss dafür sorgen,dass er sein Regenwasser anderwertig abfliessen läßt.Ist doch kein öffentliches Regenauffangbecken.
Dann kann man versuchen das Wasser in den nahen Bach zu leiten.Nur mit einer herkömmlichen Tauchpumpe werdet ihr da nicht viel erreichen.Je nach Tiefe werden es wohl geschätzt 200 - 300 m³ sein und wenn der Grundwasserspiegel wirklich hoch liegt,könnt ihr pumpen bis der Arzt kommt.
Ihr solltet mal versuchen heraus zu bekommen, wie tief das Gewässer in der Mitte ist.Wenn das Loch 3m tief ist,hilft nur die tiefe durch zuschütten zu reduzieren.Ich denke bei eurem Teich von der Größe wird das aber nicht ganz billig.
Laßt dich jetzt aber nicht verunsichern, denn noch haben wir zu wenig Info´s über euren Haussee.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Ja stimmt was mache ich denn wenn das wirklich alles Grundwasser ist und ich den niemals nicht leer bekomme


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Erstmal Lage checken  und nicht in Panik geraten Mit dem Besitzer des Autohauses würde ich so bald wie möglich sprechen. Eigentlich ist sowas gar nicht erlaubt, versickert lassen, ja, mit Genehmigung des Wasserverbandes, aber nicht in ein öffentliches Gewässer ableiten. Von daher solltest du da keine Schwierigkeiten haben.

Nachtrag

Habe gerade nochmal nachgelesen, anscheinend ist es in einigen Kommunen erlaubt, Regenwasser in einen Bach abzuleiten (hier nicht), aber es gibt zumindest in NRW ein Nachbarrecht, das bedeutet, dass man sein eigenes Niederschlagswasser vom Nachbarn fernhalten muss, vielleicht gibt es das bei euch auch  Nur falls du Probleme bekommen solltest.


----------



## Dudelsax (31. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> nicht in ein öffentliches Gewässer ableiten


Es handelt sich bei Janine nicht um ein öffentliches Gewässer sondern um ein privates Grundstück. Da gibt es auch nicht so etwas wie Gewohnheitsrecht, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Wenn es früher so gewesen ist, weil der ehemalige Grundstückseigentümer auch der Inhaber des Autohauses war, ist es etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Sorry, doof ausgedrückt, ich meinte den Bach, nicht den See/Teich  Sehe ich genauso wie du....


----------



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Also für den Fall dass es tatsächlich alles Grundwasser ist und ich ihn nicht komplett leer bekomme:
zum mindestens müsste ich doch schonmal so weit wie möglich abpumpen können dass eben nur noch weniger drin ist und der Bagger und ich leichter an den Boden Schnodder rankommen oder? 
Vielleicht kann Man dann Sand oder Steine als Grund einstreuen damit sich der Moorboden nicht immer wieder aufwirbelt? 
Leer pumpen  wäre natürlich schöner ...


----------



## Dudelsax (31. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Janine,


Janinchen schrieb:


> müsste ich doch schonmal so weit wie möglich abpumpen können dass eben nur noch weniger drin ist


wie willst du das denn anstellen, wenn du nicht weißt, ob immer wieder Grundwasser nachläuft bzw.vom Nachbarn Wasser eingelassen wird.Wenn der Teich nun doch eine Folie hätte, würde es evtl gehen aber wie schon gesagt, bei eurer Größe des Teiches müsste schon die Feuerwehr mit einer Hochleistungspumpe anrücken.


----------



## Plätscher (31. Aug. 2016)

Was versteift ihr euch auf das Abpumpen? Wenn es ein Grundwasserteich ist dann ist es essig mit Abpumpen außer ihr senkt den Grundwasserspiegel aber dann könnte auch euer Haus beschädigt werden, würde ich nicht riskieren. Als erste testet mal das Teichwasser und das Grundwasser, dann weiß man schon mehr. 

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Taucher im Bekanntenkreis? wenn ja dann werft ihn mal in der Teich das er Proben vom Grund hohlt um die dicke der Schlammschicht einschätzen zu können. Wenn es soviel nährstoffreicher Schlamm ist der entfernt werden muß dann fragt mal einen Bauern der eine Güllepumpe hat, damit kann man dann den Schlamm absaugen. Ist natürlich eine Heidenarbeit. 

Das schafft ihr schon. Übrigens ich vermute wenn ihr das Teichwasser testet das es zwar nährstoffreich ist aber nicht giftig so das ihr eigentlich jetzt schon im Teich baden könntet.


----------



## Janinchen (31. Aug. 2016)

Ich gehe eigentlich auch davon aus, dass man wahrscheinlich jetzt schon Baden konnte und die Trübung nur vom Laub( in 4 Jahren gesammelt )der ganzen grossen Bäume um den Teich herum kommt .
Ich versteife mich nicht zwingend aufs abpumpen.. Nur ohne wird es schwierig jemals einen anderen Boden als den jetzigen Moor-Schlamm Boden hinzubekommen oder? (Ich habe am Rand schonmal geschaut und bisher nirgends Folie gesehen...) 
Ich habe leider weder einen Taucher noch Bauern mit Gülle-Pumpe als bekannten aber die Idee ist toll


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Zwecks Auspumpen....das machen auch diejenigen, die Sickergruben auspumpen, aber der Spaß kostet....oder wenn ihr Platz habt um das Zeugs im Garten zu verteilen, frag mal die freiwillige Feuerwehr bei euch, ob sie das mit einer Übung verbinden, danach Grillen und Bier, könnte auch klappen


----------



## Dudelsax (1. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> , frag mal die freiwillige Feuerwehr bei euch, ob sie das mit einer Übung verbinden, danach Grillen und Bier, könnte auch klappen


Jawohl Erin, das hätte ich jetzt auch als nächstes vorgeschlagen...Gute Idee

Die freiwillige Feuerwehr ist auch bei uns gerne mal Hilfsbereit und wenn der Ortsbrandmeister ein cooler Typ ist, sollte dem auch nichts im Wege stehen.
Die können ja einen Brandfall üben und das Autohaus mit deren eingeleiteten Wasser ablöschen

Fragen kostet nichts.

Für den zurückbleibenden Modder wäre dann ein Güllewagen hilfreich


----------



## Janinchen (1. Sep. 2016)

Ohjemine das nimmt ja Ausmaße an ... 
Aber die Idee mit der Feuerwehr ist gut .. Muss ich wohl mal ganz lieb plinker plinker machen... Vielleicht zieh ich nen Rock an oder so  
Aber ich glaub ich muss mich wohl so langsam davon gedanklich verabschieden bei unserem großem Tümpel irgendwas selbst machen zu können 

Aber nochmal kurz zurück zu der Anmerkung mit dem Grundwasser.... Müsste ich das nicht als erstes herausfinden, weil sonst auch die Feuerwehr Pumpen kann wie verrückt oder ? 
Und wenn dem so sein sollte, gibt es so leistungsfähige teichschlammsauger, die auch etwas mehr Schlamm schaffen?  
Ich war schonmal mit ner langen hake und Schubkarre dabei, es sind ja wirklich "nur" blätter und Schlamm aber davon eben viel ..
Sorry ist bestimmt n doofer Anfänger Gedanke ..


----------



## Erin (1. Sep. 2016)

Dudelsax 

Janine...selbst machen könnt ihr noch genug, keine Sorge

Was den Schlamm Sauger angeht, würde ich spontan Nein sagen, zumindest nichts bezahlbares und nicht bei der Tiefe. 
Ich würde dir echt empfehlen mal mit dem Besitzer des Autohauses zu sprechen, wenn es mal ihm gehört hat, müsste er ja Bescheid wissen und vielleicht kommt ihr auch zu einer Lösung wegen des Regenwassers mit der ihr beide zufrieden seid.


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Sep. 2016)

Janinchen schrieb:


> .....Anmerkung mit dem Grundwasser.... Müsste ich das nicht als erstes herausfinden....


Würde ich so machen. So wie Zacky sagt (Uferbereich freilegen und Folie suchen)    oder vielleicht auch ausserhalb des Teichs ein Loch graben und schauen, ob es sich zeitnah mit dem überall vorhandenen Grundwasser füllt. Also ob sich ein gleicher Wasserstand wie der Pegel im Teich einstellt.


----------



## Dudelsax (1. Sep. 2016)

Janine, wie weit in etwa ist denn nun der Bachlauf von eurem Teich entfernt ? Gäbe es evtl eine Möglichkeit, das Teichwasser über eine Art Graben in den Bach zu leiten ?


----------



## Janinchen (1. Sep. 2016)

Der bachlauf ist schon so ziemlich am andern Ende des Gartens (dank meiner Mädchen-Größen-Einschätzungs-gabe weiß ich jetzt natürlich nicht wieviel m 
Aber wäre rausPumpen dann nicht schon einfacher als einen Graben  auszubuddeln?


----------



## Janinchen (1. Sep. 2016)

Man wie gut dass wir jetzt schon anfangen hier nach einer Lösung zu grübeln, vielleicht haben wir ja bis nächstes Jahr den super masterplan 


Ich glaube übrigens umso länger ich darüber nachdenke immer mehr dass wir ziemlich schnell auf Grundwasser stoßen..
Erstens ist es eben moorgebiet und zweitens habe ich letzte Woche einen Maulwurfshügel etwas aufgebuddelt 
Und schon nach 20 cm war die Erde nass! Und von der Stelle wo der Hügel war geht es ja nochmal 1 Meter abschüssig bergab bis zum Teich.. Also vom Haus biss zum Teich sind ja quasi schon fast 2 Meter Gefälle, also eigentlich sofort Grundwasser .. Ich zeig euch mal ein Bild wo man das ein bisschen seit mit dem Gefälle. 
Der Teich fängt ja quasi hinter den Büschen an:


----------



## Dudelsax (1. Sep. 2016)

Janinchen schrieb:


> Aber wäre rausPumpen dann nicht schon einfacher als einen Graben auszubuddeln?


ja Janine, dass hängt dann nartürlich von der Pumpenleistung ab.Mit einer herkömmlichen Tauchpumpe und einen3/4 Zoll Schlauch, werdet ihr Tage lang pumpen müssen bei dem Volumen eures Teiches.Mein Teich hat ja "nur" ca 70000 Liter und als ich vor kurzem einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht habe und ca.50% mit so einer Tauchpumpe ausgepumpt habe,lief diese schon ca.2 Tage (ohne Nächte).Ich habe nur gedacht, wenn ihr sowieso einen Bagger für die Garage da habt, wäre es eine Kleinigkeit für diesen, wenn der Bach nicht zu sehr entfernt liegt.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Janinchen (1. Sep. 2016)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage (ich wieder mit meinen Anfänger Vorstellungen )
 , ich lese ja jeden Tag immer fleißig die ganzen Dokumentationen hier über gebaute schwimmteiche... 
Gibt es auch irgendjemanden, der seinen Teich so "wirklich naturnah" , also ohne Folie, Beton und viel Technik angelegt hat? 
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie so ein Teich dann nach ein paar Jahren aussieht....
So Richtung Baggersee einfach mit Kiesboden..?


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Janinchen,
da hast Du einen wirklich schönen Teich erstanden! Da er sich aus dem Grundwasser speist, und zudem über Regenwasser, könnte ein Ausbaggern des Schlamms und Einbringen von Sand hilfreich sein (so über die Jahre nicht erneut viele Blätter hinein geraten. 
Eine Bepflanzung mit "Repo-Pflanzen" ist mehr als hilfreich. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine Art "Filtergraben", in den man das Wasser aus dem Teich pumpt (und von wo es wieder von alleine zurück strömt) hilfreich sein kann. Das entspricht dem, was Naturagart für seine Teiche vorschlägt. Ich hab' das auch schon in diversen Tierparks gesehen (der "NuP" in Güstrow fällt mir da z. B. ein). 
So weit meine Gedanken zum Thema. Über den Filtergraben könnte dann auch das Regenwasser zulaufen. Dieser baut Wasserschadstoffe aller Art ab, also auch welche aus dem Grundwasser. 
Eine Wasseranalyse (eine Orientierung an Trinkwasserqualität ist da sinnvoll) ist ein Thema für sich. Die dort genannten Parameter sind dennoch nur ein kleiner Teil dessen, was man an Gefährdung erwarten könnte.
Mein Vorschlag: laß Spurenelemente wie z. B. Pb/Hg/Cd/As/Sb/Sn analysieren, und AOX (vom "Klarwasser"). Das wird wohl >200€ kosten, und es wird von jedem "Umweltlabor" in Deiner Umgebung als Routineanalyse durchgeführt. Wenn Du die Richtung der Grundwasserströmung kennst, und einiges über die Vergangenheit (welche Betriebe in der Umgebung tätig waren) weißt, ergeben sich möglicherweise weitere Fragestellungen. Wenn Landwirtschaft in der Nähe nicht betrieben wird, ist die Suche und Analyse von Pestiziden und Herbiziden eine unnütze Geldausgabe.
Vielleicht gibt es ja Experten im Forum, die mich hinsichtlich Parameter noch ergänzen bzw. korrigieren (das würde mich sehr freuen).
Ohne Folie macht es dann Sinn, solche Parameter in größeren Abständen nachzukontrollieren (wobei ich dann auf Pb/Hg/Cd verzichten würde - das sind klassische "Altlasten").
Alle anderen Parameter wie pH, Härte, Phosphat, Salzgehalt, Alkali und andere (gerade Keimzahl und Art der Keime) wirst Du mit der Sanierung erheblich verändern. Es wäre daher sinnlos, jetzt dafür Geld auszugeben. 
Alternative wäre ein mit Trinkwasserqualität befüllter Folienteich. Allein die jährlichen Wasserkosten für das Nachfüllen durch Verdunstung sind höher als eine komplette Wasseranalyse gemäß Trinkwasserverordnung. Hinsichtlich "Schlamm" wirst Du bei einem so großen Teich mit einer Folienvariante viel Arbeit haben. Mein Gefühl sagt mir daher, dass Du mit Sand auffüllen und vorher Schlamm ausbaggern wohl am besten fährst. Mit einem Filtergraben kannst Du die unvermeidliche Neubildung von Schlamm in eine Zone verlagern, die nicht im Badebereich liegt. Hierzu können die Schwimmteichbesitzer sicher was sagen.


----------



## Dudelsax (2. Sep. 2016)

Janinchen schrieb:


> Gibt es auch irgendjemanden, der seinen Teich so "wirklich naturnah" , also ohne Folie, Beton und viel Technik angelegt hat?


wenn ich bei Maps mal so auf euren Ort Moorrege schaue, wohnt ihr ja schon in einer Gegend,die mit kleinen Seen/Teichen ganz gut bestückt ist und da auch noch die Pinnau und die Elbe in der Nähe fließen, wird eurer Teich garantiert nicht mit einer Folie ausgelegt sein.


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Sep. 2016)

Janinchen schrieb:


> Gibt es auch irgendjemanden, der seinen Teich so "wirklich naturnah" , also ohne Folie, Beton und viel Technik angelegt hat?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie so ein Teich dann nach ein paar Jahren aussieht....
> So Richtung Baggersee einfach mit Kiesboden..?



Schau mal in Kathrins Thread, sie hat den Teich nicht selbst angelegt, sondern geerbt. Da hatten wir die gleichen Fragestellungen: Folie oder keine Folie?!




RKurzhals schrieb:


> Alternative wäre ein mit Trinkwasserqualität befüllter Folienteich. ........ Hinsichtlich "Schlamm" wirst Du bei einem so großen Teich mit einer Folienvariante viel Arbeit haben.



Ja, den (Folienteich in TW-Qualität) hab ich seit einem Monat. Bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen. Dank des EBF´s (Endlosbandfilters) ist die "Entsorgung" des Mulms/Schlamms sehr komfortabel.




RKurzhals schrieb:


> Mit einem Filtergraben kannst Du die unvermeidliche Neubildung von Schlamm in eine Zone verlagern, die nicht im Badebereich liegt.



Das mache ich, wenngleich ich das Sediment gleich aus dem System komplett auskoppele, und nicht in den Filterteich einlagere.

Was aber eben zu klären ist: Wie hoch ist das Grundwasser? Wenn es wirklich gleich kurz unter der Grasnarbe beginnt, wird Janine mit Folie oder Beton als Abdichtung nicht weit kommen, denke ich.


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2016)

Hi.

Man kann einen Teich auch sehr gut mit Trommelfiltern oder Vliesfiltern reinigen, wobei ich da dem Vlieser wahrscheinlich mehr zutraue, als einem Endlosbandfilter oder Trommelfilter.  Und ich kann mir aktuell persönlich nicht vorstellen, dass wir als kleine Teichianer einen Gartenteich mit unseren Filteranlagen auf echte Trinkwasserqualität bringen. 

Das aber nur am Rande, denn hier ist noch nicht einmal geklärt, was für ein Teich es nun ist. Wenn diese Frage geklärt ist, kann man über technische Highlights zur Reinigung philosophieren. Aber es muss auch immer alles zu den Vorstellungen, Möglichkeiten und dem Budget des Teichbesitzers passen.

Sicherlich kann man auch den Naturteich zusätzlich mit einer Filteranlage unterstützen, was sicherlich auch zur Reinigung des Wassers dient, wenn die Schwebeteilchen und die Oberflächenverschmutzungen schon mal aus dem Wasser entfernt werden. Wie man das aber dann an einem Naturteich der evtl. über einen hohen Grundwasserpiegel verfügt dann umsetzen mag, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und entzieht sich zumindest meiner Kenntnis. Ich kenne bisher leider auch keinen Naturteich, mit Grundwasserspeisung, ohne Folie und so weiter, der extern gefiltert wird. Ist sicherlich mal ein Highlight.


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Sep. 2016)

Ok, hab mich nicht eindeutig ausgedrückt.  Habe einen _mit Trinkwasserqualität gespeisten Teich_. Welche Qualität das Wasser nun oder in Zukunft in meinem Teich haben wird - keine Ahnung.
So wie ich meinen Teichbauer verstanden habe, werden Sediment-rausholende-Filter (wie z.B. EBF, TF, etc) nur dann wichtig, wenn ich eine Membran (Teichfolie) habe, die den Teich zum umgebenden Gelände abdichtet. Er hat mirs lang und breit erklärt - ich hab irgendwann abgeschaltet, war damals zu viel Input. Damit gebe ich Zacky Recht, ein _Naturteich_, also ein Wasserloch welches mit dem Untergrund _biologisch verbunden_ ist, zu filtern, ist natürlich Quatsch.....


----------



## Janinchen (2. Sep. 2016)

Ich danke euch ,
Ausbaggern und mit Sand auffüllen klingt sehr nach meinem Gedchmack.. 
Naturagart lese ich hier öfter.. Kenne ich bisher noch nicht aber sollte ich wohl mal vorbeischauen oder? 
Und mich bis nächstes Jahr mit dem Thema Filtern schlau machen..
Wenn ich mir selbst einen Teich angelegt hätte , dann mit Sicherheit auch einen mit Folie aber er ist ja nunmal da und eigentlich auch echt schoen, nur eben sehr "verwildert".
Auf jedenfall kommt noch dieses Jahr einiges an Laub weg. Ewig viele Laubbäume direkt um den Teichrand und eine Riesen Trauerweide deren Blätter bis in den Teich hängen .. Das weiß ja sogar ich als Voll-Anfänger, dass das nicht gut sein kann.


----------



## Janinchen (2. Sep. 2016)

So der Teich ist schneller Fertig geworden als gedacht!
Die Pflanzen wachsen , die seerose blüht schon und sogar ein paar Fische hab ich schon entdeckt!
Und das ganz ohne Filter


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

Das ging ja flott!


----------



## Dudelsax (4. Sep. 2016)

Janinchen schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen wachsen , die seerose blüht schon und sogar ein paar Fische hab ich schon entdeckt!
> Und das ganz ohne Filter


Hallo Janine,
stellt sich nur die Frage, ob du so auch ungetrübten Badespaß haben wirst...

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Ida17 (5. Sep. 2016)

Na zum Zeh-Eintauchen wird's wohl reichen


----------

